# Colubrids > Hognose >  Kirby the snow hognose, progression thread

## spazhime

After pining desperately after snow hognoses for years, I finally picked one up at the expo! He is 16g, and his name is Kirby.

----------

_Avsha531_ (10-08-2018),*Bogertophis* (10-21-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-07-2018),_Ditto_ (10-20-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (01-02-2019),_Jus1More_ (10-07-2018),Maru (02-07-2019),_Pengil_ (10-11-2018),_Starscream_ (10-11-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-17-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-17-2018),_zina10_ (10-21-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Congrats on an awesome pickup!!! I love seeing some love for hognose on here!!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Very nice, great addition!

----------


## Dianne

Such a cute little guy!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you guys! He is absolutely the sweetest thing ever. I snagged a couple pics weighing him and putting him in his quarantine enclosure to settle in for the week:

----------

_Avsha531_ (10-08-2018),_Ditto_ (10-20-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-17-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

Welcome Kirby... such a beautiful morph! I just LOVE these Hognose snakes. They are such characters when they want to be. Thank you for sharing and congrats!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! Very happy to have him here  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-21-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-17-2018),_Dianne_ (10-11-2018),_Pengil_ (10-11-2018),_Starscream_ (10-11-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-17-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Great name, seems to fit. I bet a real stunner in person.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! He is  :Smile:  Its so hard to capture his pinks on camera sometimes!
Happy fall everyone!

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-21-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-17-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-17-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Ain't he the cutest thing?!  :Wink:

----------


## Dianne

Hes adorable.  :Razz:

----------


## Craiga 01453

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing that hognose cuteness with us.  :Very Happy:

----------


## iCadance

What a beautiful looking snake!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

What a little cutie in your autumn display 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> Thank you! He is  Its so hard to capture his pinks on camera sometimes!
> Happy fall everyone!


Gorgeous !!

What a mix ... a bright light coloured snake and a Hoggie  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Thank's y'all! I am so happy with him, he is everything I wanted out of a hognose haha. 
He shed last night, and ate today! He is lookin awesome <3

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-21-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-21-2018),_Dianne_ (10-21-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

He looks great!!!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! He is so. So tiny and cute I genuinely can't get over it, haha.

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-11-2018),_Dianne_ (11-11-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Kirby the elf is watching you, if you are naughty he will make sure snanta doesn't give you any delicious noms!  :Wink:  (Disclaimer because people are weirdly sensitive about this stuff: I only put hats on the snakes who will tolerate it. If they show any signs of stress the hat is taken off and the photoshoot session ended. Kirby was calm and curious during the entire shoot)

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-18-2018),_Dianne_ (11-17-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-17-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-11-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Super cute!!!!!

----------


## spazhime

More holiday shenanigans!! (Don't worry, our tree is plastic  :Smile:  )

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-11-2018),_Dianne_ (12-11-2018),_Luvyna_ (03-11-2019),_Starscream_ (12-11-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Lil pink baby

----------

_Avsha531_ (01-02-2019),_Dianne_ (01-03-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

I have really been enjoying those photos! Obviously a well-loved pet and super cute,too!

----------


## spazhime

Aww thank you! I always make sure my pets are well loved <3 
He is growing faster than I expected! Even though he is still tiny  :Razz:

----------

_Dianne_ (01-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-28-2019)

----------


## spazhime

He is. Ridiculous. Look how cute he is!

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-07-2019),_Dianne_ (02-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

oof ima die he's so cute!!

----------


## Craiga 01453

Right??? Aren't hognose the cutest little things???

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! He is the cutest honestly  :Razz:  
Happy Valentines day! <3

----------

_Dianne_ (02-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2019)

----------


## spazhime

You come across a group of trolls
I try to eat them?
Roll for it

----------

_cletus_ (02-22-2019),_Dianne_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## spazhime

He is SO tiny, and SO cute, it is almost ridiculous

----------

_Dianne_ (03-11-2019),_Luvyna_ (03-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

Such a beautiful Hognose! I love her pastel colours and she is so cute  :Smile:

----------


## richardhind1972

So cute,great photo too

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks y'all! 
Overcast is really good weather for his colors  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

More pictures because I got a new camera!

----------


## spazhime

I discovered my new camera + outdoor lighting = the BEST representation of his colors!

----------

_Luvyna_ (05-17-2019)

----------


## spazhime

He is so big compared to when I got him!

----------

_Luvyna_ (05-17-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> He is so big compared to when I got him!


That face  :Smile: 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Right?? He has the cutest little face, haha.

----------

_Luvyna_ (05-17-2019)

----------


## spazhime

A fresh shed from the tiny boy!

----------


## doc3362003

> A fresh shed from the tiny boy!


Wonderful Hogg ! Keep us in the loop. 
Thanks 
Ann Kennedy 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-21-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Kirby is SO cute I could die

----------

dr del (09-11-2019),_Luvyna_ (09-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-10-2019),Sophieg (09-22-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Kirby decided to be a lion for Halloween!  :Razz:

----------

_Luvyna_ (10-16-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2019),Sophieg (10-17-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Happy the weather is nice enough for some outdoor pics!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-23-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Happy Easter!

----------


## spazhime

Kirby is doing well! Still such a sweetie  :Smile:

----------

aurum (05-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-23-2020)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

He is so cute and purty!! Love him  :Love:

----------


## spazhime

Me too! <3 he's adorable  :Very Happy:  
He was being such a ham for this shoot that I got way more photos than normal LOL

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-23-2020),LyraIsGray (06-01-2020)

----------


## spazhime

He is so adorable!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2020)

----------


## Igotsmallballs

Beautiful! Looks like it arrived to you at a good healthy wait as well. Always nice to see a hognose thriving!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  He is doing excellently

----------

_dakski_ (11-02-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-02-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Kirby looking absolutely precious in a tiny basket

----------

aurum (12-06-2020),*Bogertophis* (12-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-06-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Aw, I love snakes in baskets!  I've got some "basket cases" too.   :Very Happy:

----------


## spazhime

Got a couple outdoor shots!

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-25-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-06-2021),TofuTofuTofu (02-18-2021)

----------


## spazhime

Handheld cuteness!

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-25-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> Handheld cuteness!


Truly gorgeous !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I agree  :Smile:  

He is still doing well, looking beautiful

----------

Erie_herps (02-17-2022),_Homebody_ (06-07-2022)

----------

